# H) Crypt Ghouls and Dire Wolves W) Skeletons and black knights (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is what I have:

20 Crypt ghouls some still on the sprues 

20 Dire Wolves some are primed and some are on sprues.

Here is what i would like:

30 Skeletons (most important)

5 black knights

10 grave guard

*Trade only please and also only in the UK*

Thanks

Gothic


----------

